# Moving to Barga, Tuscany



## Bellamaria (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Everybody
I am new to this forum and plan to retire to Barga next year. Are there any Barga residents out there whom I could chat to or even anybody who can talk to me about life in Italy?


----------

